# If you need a laugh.



## Novacaine (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought the SOF guys would find this funny.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 30, 2012)

has already been posted on here. effort appreciated though.


----------



## Novacaine (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry, I'm new. A friend just sent it to me today.


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2012)

Do a search before you post.

Closed.


----------

